# Hood latch pull handle source?



## trboyden (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi All,
Looking for a source that has the black plastic pull handle for the hood release for a 2000 VW Jetta VR6.
Can anyone help me out?
Also looking for new trunk latch.
Thanks,
Tim


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: Hood latch pull handle source? (trboyden)*

Retails for $20.53
Several online shops have it for $15+
https://www.1stvwparts.com/part_number.html
1J1823533CC81


----------



## trboyden (Apr 16, 2008)

Nope, I meant the "T" handle that is under the front edge of the hood. I'll check out your store link though and see if they have it.
Thanks though.
-Tim


----------



## trboyden (Apr 16, 2008)

1st VW Parts didn't have it, least I couldn't find it in their catalog.
-Tim


----------



## trboyden (Apr 16, 2008)

*Re: (trboyden)*

Here's a picture: 








I think I found a source: ECS Tuning(http://www.ecstuning.com)


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (trboyden)*

Gruven has a billet version. I think the cost was like $60
http://gruvenparts.com/website...id=60









1stvw
1J5823593C01C $4.54 hood rod 
1J5827505J01C $21.92 rear latch #17 below


----------



## trboyden (Apr 16, 2008)

They did have the billet one, not any longer. 
ECS was excellent in their customer service. They had the part for $5.95, but it was going to be $9.95 to ship it. I need a grille also but they didn't stock the OEM style one. So the staff at ECS went and found a source and added it to their website - while I was on the phone - so I could buy both and save on the shipping. ECS is the best!
-Tim


----------

